# Yureka Problem while getting calls



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

Firstly guys Sorry for posting a separate thread on this instead of posting it in the Yureka Discussion thread.
However this problem has been annoying from the time I got this phone.
It initially started with the phone getting locked and me not able to access any of the options on the phone while the call is active.
This happened both when I receive a call and make a call.
Somehow the problem got fixed after I selected some options to remove Proximity Sensor( or whatever that crap is)
Later I thought maybe it will be a good idea to upgrade the phone to latest update hence I went ahead and updated the phone.
Now the problem didn't seem to go away. 
Again I selected the options for the Proximity Sensor so the problem went away for a day or two but has been haunting me again for the past 3-4 days.
*Whenever someone calls me in the past couple of days the screen gets locked and I can't answer the call. Period. *I try to unlock the phone and see if I can answer the call  but that doesn't help.
It works Ok if I make a call. 

I'm not sure if this problem has started with any update  or what. 
Maybe there is an option that needs to be tweaked maybe there is not.
It doesn't help either that I'm not too much of a techie guy wrt mobiles, rooting etc.

One more reason I will stay away from these cheap phones especially ones made in China.

*I thought the main purpose of having a phone is to make and receive calls.*

Just imagine if some family member or friend is trying to call us for something urgent/important. I have to wait till they stop calling then unlock the phone and then call back.
This maybe one off case with Yureka phone but definitely this is annoying.
I thought with better technology lives are made better but definitely not with my mobile.

Hope friends out here can help me fix this problem.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

I had this issue in my OPO, disabling prevent accidental wake stopped this issue.


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I had this issue in my OPO, disabling prevent accidental wake stopped this issue.



How do we enable or disable that option?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

in CM12.1 its in Setting > Display > Prevent Accidental Wake-up.


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

Mine says 12.0 and I don't have the option you mentioned


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2015)

There is something called Auto answer in the call settings that i have seen in my old and current phone. I never understood requirement of that, but may be that will be useful for you now.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

Check this *www.techmesto.com/fix-yureka-call-blank-screen/ and this *forums.oneplus.net/threads/problems-receiving-calls-and-sms-on-cm12-nightly.279000/


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check this *www.techmesto.com/fix-yureka-call-blank-screen/ and this *forums.oneplus.net/threads/problems-receiving-calls-and-sms-on-cm12-nightly.279000/



Thanks much Sameer.
Actually the first fix is working but only for a while after a while the problem comes back again.
I would prefer a permanent solution rather than doing this daily.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 20, 2015)

Could you clarify that on kitkat was it working fine???


if yes then why don't you go back to kitkat until this problem is solved


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2015)

In Kitkat I didn't have the problem wherein screen gets locked and I can't answer call. However when I call someone or someone calls me and the call is active I can't access the phone till call gets over.


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

Guys I'm really sick of this option.  I don't know who the hell designed or is responsible for this crap.
Sometimes I feel I rather had put more money and got the overpriced Samsung, Sony.
I'm surprised nobody is facing this problem or there are very few TDF guys here who have Yureka.
Even when I receive SMS it doesn't seem to alert me. Just a buzz and gone.


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm really sick of this option.  I don't know who the hell designed or is responsible for this crap.
> Sometimes I feel I rather had put more money and got the overpriced Samsung, Sony.
> I'm surprised nobody is facing this problem or there are very few TDF guys here who have Yureka.
> Even when I receive SMS it doesn't seem to alert me. Just a buzz and gone.


Buzz? You mean vibrate.


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> Buzz? You mean vibrate.


amjath with my earlier phones whenever somebody calls me or sends me SMS even if I'm not there to check at that point of time the screen will be active after I get the message or call so that when I check later I can see that I received the calls or SMS.
However in the Yureka case I need to unlock and check.

*But the bigger problem is when some one calls I hear the ringtone however the phone gets locked and doesn't let me answer the call. I have to wait till the caller disconnects the call so that I can call back. Also in case if someone calls or I call the person at the other end needs to disconnect the call after the conversation ends in case he forgets to disconnect the call the phone gets locked and the call is active.*


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2015)

That is one serious software bug, isn't it addressed in any forum.


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

I'm so frustrated. It's such a basic thing.
I'm damn not concerned about quality of pics from camera, audio issue, playback issue.
Just to get some good specs like camera etc I have to compromise on the basic feature that phone is made for.

Does anyone know how can I report this problem to Amazon?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2015)

report it in Yureka forums YU Official Forums

I had this issue in one of the custom roms

if don't get any solutions then unlock bootloader,root, flash recovery and install custom ROM for yureka


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> report it in Yureka forums YU Official Forums
> 
> I had this issue in one of the custom roms
> 
> if don't get any solutions then unlock bootloader,root, flash recovery and install custom ROM for yureka



What about people who are not so techy how would they deal with this problem?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What about people who are not so techy how would they deal with this problem?



Did u try to call them ? u live in Hyderabad check if the pincode is there in the pdf or not.
Yu has doorstep service

*www.yuplaygod.com/Pincode-List.pdf

Phone Number – 1860-212-2122  | 8AM to 8PM (Sunday Closed)
Email – support@yuplaygod.com


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

Going on trip to Goa.
After coming back maybe I will check.


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm so frustrated. It's such a basic thing.
> I'm damn not concerned about quality of pics from camera, audio issue, playback issue.
> Just to get some good specs like camera etc I have to compromise on the basic feature that phone is made for.
> 
> Does anyone know how can I report this problem to Amazon?



Try for RMA with Amazon. if everything fails flash a custom rom.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> What about people who are not so techy how would they deal with this problem?



Arey every thing has first time. Even I didn't know how to flash custom rom but after getting sick of waiting for lollipop update for moto E.I decided to flash custom rom.I even soft bricked my phone in the process but after doing some research I find it very easy  to unbrick my moto E.

Now I am on lollipop 5.1 which is awesome.my phone is giving me screen on time of 6 hrs with 1 day even playing clash of clan previously I was getting on 4 hrs with stock rom.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks much Sameer.
> Actually the first fix is working but only for a while after a while the problem comes back again.
> I would prefer a permanent solution rather than doing this daily.



Yeah I am searching for it.


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah I am searching for it.


Thanks bro.
I think in my previous Android phones whenever I place the phone near to my ears or face it used to get locked however if I remove it away  then I could access the phone options.
Currently  the phone is still locked even after I remove it away from me but I'm able to access the phone options if I unlock the phone using the unlock button. For the time being I'm ok with this option till I get a resolution.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm getting really sick of this problem with Yureka feature. I had a respite for some time but now again it's started to haunt me again.
It seems to get locked if someone calls hence I can't answer the call.
When I try to call someone the phone gets locked and I'm unable to do anything. It's a pain if the other person doesn't answer the call or forgets to disconnect the call.


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm getting really sick of this problem with Yureka feature. I had a respite for some time but now again it's started to haunt me again.
> It seems to get locked if someone calls hence I can't answer the call.
> When I try to call someone the phone gets locked and I'm unable to do anything. It's a pain if the other person doesn't answer the call or forgets to disconnect the call.


Is it updated yet?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 20, 2015)

really feel bad for ajayritik..  have you tried for replacement ?? i know a lot of users were facing this problem when they were on kitkat..few of them had this problem solved in kitkat while few of them still have this...& a very small % of people had never faced this problem( like my friend & i purchased the phone within a gap of 2 weeks & thankfully, we don't have this problem ..neither in KK or LP ) 
 [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : did you try wipe partition cache & then format it ? ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2015)

Forget about rooting to use it more effectively.
Can't these guys come up with a phone which has basic feature of being able to access the other options on phone when talking with someone.
Also if they come across a feature which locks the phone if someone calls.
I mean these are some basic features which I believe even a layman would need.
Really bad experience with Yureka and Micromax.
Also I'm so lucky there is not even a single guy here who experienced this problem.
I will definitely not recommend this piece of crap to anyone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

^ Most people would just ask for a replacement if they happened to come across this much problem. It's obviously a hardware fault with your phone only.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Most people would just ask for a replacement if they happened to come across this much problem. It's obviously a hardware fault with your phone only.


Any idea if I can claim a replacement I  believe it's too late.
Any other things I can try.
The biggest problem I'm having is this problem seems to be intermittent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Any idea if I can claim a replacement I  believe it's too late.
> Any other things I can try.
> The biggest problem I'm having is this problem seems to be intermittent.



Claim that proximity sensor issue persists even after update and ask for a refund/replacement.
If you get replacement, good. If you get refund, just buy a Lumia 640


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2015)

How can I start this process?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> How can I start this process?


Contact the CC

Customer Support - YU Mobiles - YU Play God


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Contact the CC
> 
> Customer Support - YU Mobiles - YU Play God



That Amazon guy says they have refund policy valid only for 15 days.
Now I need to contact the Yureka folks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> That Amazon guy says they have refund policy valid only for 15 days.
> Now I need to contact the Yureka folks.


Then contact Yu CC


----------



## parneethas (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm also having the same issues on my yureka.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2015)

The damn CC for Yureka is busy.

- - - Updated - - -

I' have become big fan of Yureka and Amazon after I made this purchase.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

parneethas said:


> I'm also having the same issues on my yureka.



Ask for replacement.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2015)

These guys at Amazon gave a number to contact for Yureka.
Guess what when I dial that number it's not Toll Free.
I was on hold for almost 15 minutes.
I can understand if it's a Toll Free Number.
Such a pain for the crime of buying this phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> These guys at Amazon gave a number to contact for Yureka.
> Guess what when I dial that number it's not Toll Free.
> I was on hold for almost 15 minutes.
> I can understand if it's a Toll Free Number.
> Such a pain for the crime of buying this phone.



I didn't knew that. I only emailed them about a faulty charger.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] why everything goes wrong in your life especially electronics


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] why everything goes wrong in your life especially electronics



Just as you said this. There seems to be problem with my Strontium Card.
Well I guess life has way to level out things you see.
Maybe I have better family and friends who support me so electronics seem to not do that as consistently.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way the problem got resolved by itself and it's back to haunt me again.


----------

